# OW with face



## ajdunn (Aug 7, 2005)

can anyone see the face?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 7, 2005)

No the picture is too small.
Yeah there's a little smley at three o clock.
I hate thumb nail pictures in SOYP.
They serve no purpose.
If you want me to see the pen, show it full size.

O,K, I'll leave that for other members, I just realized this was your first post.
No I don't see the smiley if there's one on the pen, the picture is too small.
Perhaps you might consider posting it full size.[]


----------



## Ligget (Aug 7, 2005)

I can see it, definately male!![]


----------



## woodman928 (Aug 7, 2005)

Just Click on the picture it gets larger. I see the nose, the smile,and the right arm


----------



## Fangar (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ajdunn_
> <br />
> 
> []can anyone see the face?



Quick post it on Ebay...  I think it is the Virgin Mary!

[]

Fangar


----------



## ajdunn (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />No the picture is too small.
> Yeah there's a little smley at three o clock.
> I hate thumb nail pictures in SOYP.
> ...


all you have to do is click on the pic!!


----------



## rtparso (Aug 7, 2005)

Eagle spends all his brain power on pen turning. If you rotate the Pic to landscape it will show beter.
can anyone see the face?  No, Just a real nice pen[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ajdunn_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Well duh, I have been around here long enough to know how some of this stuff works.(though the thumb nail feature doesnot work for me and even if it did I would nopt use it here)
The point I am trying to make is when I click on a post in show off your pens I expect to see a pen.
The file size allowed in this forum is 90 KBP's.
The idea of a thumbnail creates another step and if you choose to post it that way I will choose to move on to another thread.
I guess it's my loss.
Yes there is a smiley outside the picture it yellow and the pen is too small to see.[](smiley insertd for effect,can you see it?)
If we get the "gump" button I will use it to gump anyone that posts here with smileys.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't have that good an imagination. []


----------



## ajdunn (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


maybe you should realize the number of post's before you start degrading someone, people like you are why people like me do not post in the first place, do as you said you would do and MOVE ON.
You should thank rtparso for making you sound better


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 7, 2005)

* click


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Aug 7, 2005)

Didn't see the face after clicking it, but nice pen anyways!

Welcome to the forum.  Like Ivory Soap, 99.5% of participants 'float' when placed in water LOL  Please don't go away just b/c all do not adhere to the "because nice matters' philosophy.  We're rather new here too, still learning and expanding.  This is a great site to gain information, altho--- warning:  some prefer you search archives before asking a question...but if you can't find a topic on the archives-- ask about it-- many save certain links that were helpful in the past.  Sometime its easier to ask the question...which is a very human flaw of mine. Of course, Mike feels he has no flaws (he's the other half of thehoneymooners lol)

Again!  Welcome!!  How did you run across the IAP, if I may ask??


----------



## ajdunn (Aug 7, 2005)

I have been a member for a while as you can see and I love this site for ideas. Thank you for your reply, I'm in B'ham also


----------



## timdaleiden (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't see a face, but I do see the smiley face next to it. []

BTW, I have absolutely no objections to people using the thumbnail option. If I am ever too tired to click a mouse button, it's time for a nap. [|)]


----------



## jvsank (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice job on the pen and I see the face too.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 7, 2005)

allow me to point something out.
the thumb is too small to see,
the blown up thumb nail is still not large enough on my monitor.
When I click one more time I get this.




When I post a picture  resizing with power toys I get one this size, good for viewing.




<br />

The thumbnails are great for other forums if you are referring to something in another thread but herre it is a toy and nothing more.
No while I go take my nap anyone who wants to view this thread can go crazy scrolling.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Aug 7, 2005)

Don't see a face but I do see something that may look like a raised eyebrow.  But it is my eyebrow that is looking at a great pen and finish.


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey, that's Gandalf.  []It shows up better in medium size, but the pen shows better big.  nice pen


----------



## airrat (Aug 8, 2005)

I see the face, nice looking pen.

I do not understand why almost everynew thread now has negativity to it.  Sorry the thumbnail feature does not work for you Ct. But does that mean you have to continually belittle people when it is something that does not fit your beliefs.  If someone wants to use the "toy" until Jeff decides to make it unusable or a rule to not use it is their option.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's my personal two-cents worth.  Two of our forums are "show me" forums, "Show off your pens" and "Critiques".  If you truly want your work viewed, why place a second page opening between me and seeing your pen.  

When Jeff introduced the thumbnail-link feature, its value was envisioned for the other forums where a picture might be deemed helpful, but not integral.  Certainly the feature is there for use by anyone on any of the forums, but just because you can doesn't mean you should.  If you want me to see your pen, show me. [8D]


----------



## airrat (Aug 8, 2005)

Understandable DC however does that give one person the right to be degrading to another?  Just because someone uses the thumbnail they are open that.  If someone does not like the thumbnails just move on to the next post and dont even waste a breath on it.


----------



## timdaleiden (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />If you truly want your work viewed, why place a second page opening between me and seeing your pen.



 There are several very good reasons for using the thumbnailed view. For dial-up users, pages can load very quickly. This becomes even more valuable when mutiple views are shown. Another good reason for using it is that very large images can be shown without making everyone side-scroll to read comments. Once again, I am confused by some people's objections to using it. It doesn't require much effort to push a mouse button.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 8, 2005)

Tom--I in no way advocate rudeness.  If my post came across that way to you, I apologize for the miscommunication.  When I open a new thread in "Show off your pens, I like to see the pen.  I just find that the thumbnail isn't really viewable.  Yes, I'm older and don't see as well as I did in my twenties.  My only point is I'm EAGER to see new work.  I just feel that opening a new window and closing it adds an unnecessary step between me and the person who posts.  I'm not angry or frustrated by it.  It just slows me down in seeing what I want to see. []  As for the load time on dial-up, I leave it to the experts to tell me that the picture loads faster when I click on the thumbnail.  That's counter-intuitive to me. (But I'm not computer networking savant.)


----------



## airrat (Aug 8, 2005)

DC no it was not your post, you were not rude at all.  You posted your opinion that was not directly pointed at someone.  To me that is fine.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Aug 8, 2005)

I see the face very clearly- a bearded man.  Pretty Cool!  I'm with Fangar- put it on eBay!  I don't know about the Virgin Mary but it definitely has the look of a face.  I don't know how you noticed that, though.  [:0]


----------



## smoky10 (Aug 8, 2005)

Finally!!!!!!!  I see it. If Nils hadn't said it was a bearded man I would never have seen it. By the way, thats a nice pen.


----------



## jeff (Aug 8, 2005)

My thoughts...

1. There are no rules for how photos should be posted.  If you like the thumbs, use them.  If not, don't. If you don't want to click through to the full sized image behind a thumb, don't.

2. I'm not a big fan of them (thumbs) either, but when I was on dialup, a lot of large images in a topic annoyed me.  In the SOYP forum, there are usually just one or two images in the first post, which will add a few secs to the load time, not a big deal.

3. One other reason I added the thumb post feature (which I know isn't working for some of you...) is that I noticed many people posted the same image in their album and a post.  Because these are separate uploads, it's a waste of server disk space. The solution is to wrap the URL to the photo in image tags, but getting the URL is not straightforward (although many people have posted the instructions here.) So I added the thumb feature.

4. If people like the insert function, I can change it so that it inserts the full sized image instead of the thumb.


----------



## JimGo (Aug 8, 2005)

Beautiful pen!  I like the face; it certainly adds character to the pen!

Jeff, I'd like to see the full-sized images appear as the drop-down.  Although, the plus-side of having the thumbnail is that you can use even larger pictures without annoying those who don't like to scroll from side to side when reading the thread.


----------



## ajdunn (Aug 8, 2005)

I posted a pic that is labeled, I'm not putting it in the post because I do not know how to make it bigger. I made that post because it was the only way I knew how. I did not mean to start something. You guys are great and very talented, I just thought it was show your pens not your post know how


----------



## jeff (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ajdunn_
> <br />I posted a pic that is labeled, I'm not putting it in the post because I do not know how to make it bigger. I made that post because it was the only way I knew how. I did not mean to start something. You guys are great and very talented, I just thought it was show your pens not your post know how


Don't worry, ajdunn, you didn't start anything. Sometimes we get off on these tangents.  By the way, if you edit your profile to include your first name, we don't have to call you ajdunn! (Unless you want us to call you that [])


----------



## ajdunn (Aug 8, 2005)

thank you


----------



## rtparso (Aug 8, 2005)

I still don't see the face????[]


----------



## mikes pens (Aug 8, 2005)

It looks like a pirate to me.  

Mike


----------



## mick (Aug 9, 2005)

I saw the face  the first time I looked at it [] ..and BTW the thumb nail didn't bother me so I'll probably get talked about now .....lol []


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_<br />If we get the "gump" button I will use it to gump anyone that posts here with smileys.




My guess is that a lot of IAP members are waiting with high anticipation for the "gump" button to become available.  I expect most of them will be using it for other applications than users of smiley faces!!  

<b>Be careful of what you wish for.....you might actually get it!!</b>


----------



## jwoodwright (Aug 14, 2005)

Finally, saw the "face"...


----------



## WoodChucker (Aug 14, 2005)

Can you see it now? []





<br />


----------



## timdaleiden (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> <br />Finally, saw the "face"...



After you posted this, I had to go look again. Then I saw it. I added some details to help others see the mysterious face. 





<br />


----------



## rlh (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ajdunn_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I second the motion!!


----------

